# Jbed.apk emulator never worked on my Android



## MakoMF (Mar 21, 2014)

Even the latest one with a kernel module(which must be manually installed into /system/lib directory) doesn't open. The module seem to load on-boot and just occupy most of my Tablet RAM, making it slower. Even tried it on SDK emulator on PC with no success. Anyone managed to have it running in one way or another?


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

I think BlueStacks is the best emulator. And it is now #1 Emulator in the world. Get the emulator from www.bluestacks.com.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Jbed.apk is a complicated emulator. I recommend switching over to bluestacks. all you need to do is download the thin installer and let it download all the necessary stuff. You can also download the offline installer w/c is just shy of 200mb. I think bluestacks has the most apps supported atm.


----------

